# centenial tree



## paccity (Jul 24, 2011)

some pic's of the tree that we have on display at our museum ground.View attachment 191855
View attachment 191856
View attachment 191857
View attachment 191858
View attachment 191859


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2011)

The article about useless loggers was good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 24, 2011)

Greene County Indiana Information - Great Sycamore Tree
This here is a HUGE sycamore limb... Mind you this was just the limb. When I used to live in Indiana I went by this limb alot. Its really magnificent!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 24, 2011)

Those color pics are great! It took me a moment to realize how old they are.


----------



## rodeo (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn! 42 FT.! in circumference! Approx. 160" Dbh (13+ ft. if my math is correct, which it probably isn't). That's a big-ass sycamore. mtsam is probably gonna try to take credit for falling it - I know he's done a little sycamore falling in Indiana ha ha 

PS. Sam, great to finally touch base with you last night. You can now consider yourself a member of the world's most exclusive club... I can count on one hand the amount of people who have my land-line phone #. Ha Ha


----------



## Rounder (Jul 24, 2011)

I was stunned....to say the least. I feel like high-society now. I'll be calling constantlyumpkin2:.

Take care and take some pics of that fir sale and post them in the falling thread pard - Sam


As always, thanks for sharing the pics Paccity


----------



## rodeo (Jul 24, 2011)

Paccity - wow, great pics. Oregon kicks ass on many different levels. Huge trees, great Summer skiing, great beer, steelheading, crabbing, clamming, etc... 

Back to the big tree part. Love the pic of the guy climbing. What a pickle (the tree, not the guy).

Sam. I'll get pics for sure. There are some pretty nice d fir on the sale but nothing that would hold up in this thread so I'll get em in the falling thread and let you critique my stumps. Be safe and hopefully I'll see you at the lumberjack saloon here in a few weeks.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 24, 2011)

rodeo said:


> Paccity - wow, great pics. Oregon kicks ass on many different levels. Huge trees, great Summer skiing, great beer, steelheading, crabbing, clamming, etc...
> 
> Back to the big tree part. Love the pic of the guy climbing. What a pickle (the tree, not the guy).
> 
> Sam. I'll get pics for sure. There are some pretty nice d fir on the sale but nothing that would hold up in this thread so I'll get em in the falling thread and let you critique my stumps. Be safe and hopefully I'll see you at the lumberjack saloon here in a few weeks.


 
Sounds good pard, I've seen your stumps....not a thing to worry about there.


----------



## paccity (Jul 24, 2011)

forgot one. View attachment 191971


----------



## paccity (Jul 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> The article about useless loggers was good.


 
and the article about wet water being new tech.


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

need to restate on the i.d. on some of the pic's. got the mixed up. the color pic's were not the centenial log bot a onther big fir droped in 1959 down by coosbay or. still workin on some more of the display log. and more articales from the forest log. but heres one of the centenial log in 48.View attachment 192012


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome fir tree! Wish they would hurry up and invent a time machine so that I could go back in time with my big saws, tree jacks, and of course, my chain grinder...either that or the discovery of a planet carpeted with timber like that, to supply lumber for some other treeless planet...oh yes, I am waiting!


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

the thing that i like is on the one pic of it falling is how close everyone is standing to it. today the saftey natzis would #### themselves if they saw that.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 25, 2011)

Yet another good reason for a time machine, or a new planet...for loggers only....all the cull, dip####, maggots that want to interfere with our great occupation would get their guts stomped out and sent back to the holes they came from


----------



## slowp (Jul 25, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Yet another good reason for a time machine, or a new planet...for loggers only....all the cull, dip####, maggots that want to interfere with our great occupation would get their guts stomped out and sent back to the holes they came from



Well, there is a thread about selling public lands to make money on the tree hugger site. I am advocating selling more timber. Our forest's cut is now about 5% of what it was in 1988. It could easily be higher.

Trouble is, the "collaborative group" has a lot of input. They are pretty much under the thumb of the enviro group here. 

A faller I talked to on Friday put it this way, "No wonder the government can't make money on timber sales if they put up crap like this for sale." He was cutting in a sale on some upper elevation crap (for sure) which was planned for "restoration." 

Oops. Thread drift. If we could sell trees like are in the picture, we might do a bit better. Maybe you guys would pay for the honor of falling them....:coffee:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> The article about useless loggers was good.


 
dam truckers tossing the logs after all that hard work.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm surprised that patchouli stinkin hippie Johnny Utah isn't in this thread settin up a drum circle yet


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2011)

nice pics but think of the kick back on this saw :msp_scared:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 25, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice pics but think of the kick back on this saw :msp_scared:


 
Awesome tree: check

Awesome saw: czech

Awesome fluffy collared fighter pilot jacket from Top Gun: chizz-eck


----------



## paccity (Jul 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> Well, there is a thread about selling public lands to make money on the tree hugger site. I am advocating selling more timber. Our forest's cut is now about 5% of what it was in 1988. It could easily be higher.
> 
> Trouble is, the "collaborative group" has a lot of input. They are pretty much under the thumb of the enviro group here.
> 
> ...


 
don't worry about a thead drift, it's all good,.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics Pac! I liked how the guy was on his hands and knees counting the rings in the one pic. You'd need a spotter for that damn thing. That and like Cody pointed out, pretty funny how close everyone is standing.


----------



## dave k (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pics, it really was a different time I often wish I had been born in the 30's as it was possibly the most exciting time for us humans with all the advances and the drive for materials for rebuilding after the war and subsequent boom. For now I'll just have to put a 13" bar on the saw and pretend the trees are really forest giants !!


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 27, 2011)

dave k said:


> Thanks for posting those pics, it really was a different time I often wish I had been born in the 30's as it was possibly the most exciting time for us humans with all the advances and the drive for materials for rebuilding after the war and subsequent boom. For now I'll just have to put a 13" bar on the saw and pretend the trees are really forest giants !!



You didn't have to be born in the 30s. I'm the guy on the ground in I think 1984.







Wish I had a better picture but it was 12' on the butt. What was impressive though was the first 4 cuts were 40s. Quite the tug to bring them to the landing.


----------



## paccity (Jul 27, 2011)

ya don't even have to be a man. 84/85. out of lincolin city or.View attachment 192256


----------



## Gologit (Jul 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya don't even have to be a man. 84/85. out of lincolin city or.View attachment 192256


 
We had a husband and wife set of fallers around here for a few years. She was just as good on the saw as he was plus she'd bring home made cookies to work. He cussed better, though.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya don't even have to be a man. 84/85. out of lincolin city or.View attachment 192256


 
Very good! Nice spruce. There use to be several of them right next to Hwy 112 headed toward Clallam Bay, on the Olympic Peninsula. Don't believe any are left though.


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 28, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Very good! Nice spruce. There use to be several of them right next to Hwy 112 headed toward Clallam Bay, on the Olympic Peninsula. Don't believe any are left though.



Still some along 101 near Quinault.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 28, 2011)

There are some in Del Norte and Northern Humboldt.

This one is at the entrance to the Prairie Creek State Park.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> We had a husband and wife set of fallers around here for a few years. She was just as good on the saw as he was plus she'd bring home made cookies to work. He cussed better, though.


 
Jagger Jenny?


----------



## slowp (Jul 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya don't even have to be a man. 84/85. out of lincolin city or.View attachment 192256



Good heavens! 
That should be posted in the manly chainsaw forum.


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Jagger Jenny?


 
give the man a cigar.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 29, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya don't even have to be a man. 84/85. out of lincolin city or.View attachment 192256


 
please scuse my politically incorrect observation that one of the only things hotter than a woman driving a pickup is a woman using a chainsaw.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 29, 2011)

paccity said:


> give the man a cigar.


 
Is that who that was? Never met her, but heard about her from numerous coworkers when I was fallin timber for Columbia. I remember bein in a saw shop in Priest River Idaho that had a pic of a Woman falling a nice cedar. The guy in the shop said she was the owner.


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Is that who that was? Never met her, but heard about her from numerous coworkers when I was fallin timber for Columbia. I remember bein in a saw shop in Priest River Idaho that had a pic of a Woman falling a nice cedar. The guy in the shop said she was the owner.


 
that was her, a frend of mine that worked with the same outfits i did in the 80's took that shot. good times before the owl migration.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 30, 2011)

slowp said:


> Good heavens!
> That should be posted in the manly chainsaw forum.


 
You'd just have to decide if you should name it the "suck this" thread or the "now just shut the #### up" thread.

Great pick. Looks like Cody in some of his early pics.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

I would have kicked Jagger Jennys ass! At the rip old age of 19






I don't even get carded anymore


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I don't even get carded anymore


 
I do. Really. I asked for the senior citizen discount at the local chinese buffet and I had to show them my ID to prove I was over sixty. Made me feel good. Real good.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 31, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I would have kicked Jagger Jennys ass! At the rip old age of 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fred Savage from The Wonder Years was a sawyer?

huh, I'll be damned :biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Cody could buy new saws because he was saving money not buying razor blades.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

some more , enjoy.View attachment 192543
View attachment 192544
View attachment 192540
View attachment 192541
View attachment 192542


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

more.View attachment 192545
View attachment 192546
View attachment 192547
View attachment 192548
View attachment 192549


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

and a little more.View attachment 192550
View attachment 192551
View attachment 192552
View attachment 192553
View attachment 192554


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Great stuff Fraser, thank you very much.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

more.View attachment 192555
View attachment 192556
View attachment 192557
View attachment 192558
View attachment 192559


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Great stuff Fraser, thank you very much.


 
no prob, thankyou for enjoying them. now more for your veiwing pleasure.View attachment 192560
View attachment 192561
View attachment 192562
View attachment 192563


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Classic old style logging.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

that will due for now. wish i was smart enough to post them right. but what the heck.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you randy!


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Cody could buy new saws because he was saving money not buying razor blades.


 
My Father-in-law, who I used to cut timber with, used to like to tease me about my baby face...his favorite was saying that I was the only timber faller he ever knew that outgrew his first pair of cork boots...it was actually true  Awesome pics Randy and pac! When is somebody gonna invent a time machine so I can go back and play in the big wood with all those old boys!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2011)

Geeze, one-log loads ALL DAY LONG. No wonder the old-timers cruised with Biltmore sticks -- buck and scale didn't mean much until the tree was on the ground, so that was plenty accurate!


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



A pushme pullme.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread was a FANTASTIC pick-me-up. Loved seeing the great pics of that old beast, the iron men who brought it down, and the old iron/magnesium they cut and hauled it with. _*Nothing*_ but Old McCulloch, Homelite, and International Harvester there. Those TD24's and that Log truck (my guess is an IHC R9000 series) look to be almost brand new aside from some dirt and grime. The whole thing takes a fellow's breath away.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread needs to float to the top now and then.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, Big wood out there, Nothing use flat landers could handle though


----------

